
Alexei Leonov, first person to walk in space, dies at 85 - Anon84
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/alexei-leonov-1.5317734
======
blotter_paper
I do think that humans have walked in space, but even slowed down and in color
([https://youtu.be/uAPBRvd8OTY](https://youtu.be/uAPBRvd8OTY)) this "first
space walk" looks like a stop motion mock-up to me. It's widely accepted that
the Soviets edited people (like this astronaut:
[http://cdn8.openculture.com/2017/08/20195036/11-three-
fake-f...](http://cdn8.openculture.com/2017/08/20195036/11-three-fake-fill-
ins.jpg)) out of photographs, but questioning the authenticity of space videos
is still weirdly taboo... even with those jerky, inconsistent arm movements.

(Edited for formatting, not content or tact.)

~~~
GauntletWizard
While I agree it looks jank, the story[1] of the first spacewalk has a more
than plausible explanation - His suit was pressurized, and they had
underestimated how it would expand. This resulted in him having to bleed off
pressure to get back in the craft. That also explains why the movements look
so jank - He's not wearing a piece of form-fitting clothing, but what you see
is instead a balloon, with it's own shape, that Leonov is fighting with to
move and manipulate.

[1]
[https://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Human_and_Robotic_Explora...](https://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Human_and_Robotic_Exploration/Highlights/50_years_of_spacewalks)

~~~
blotter_paper
I was unfamiliar with that explanation for his movements, thanks for sharing.
I'm still skeptical, but you have made me reassess how likely it is to be
fake.

------
kwhitefoot
Surely worthy of a black banner.

Or am I just showing my age?

